# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Strahlungsschaden möglich nach IMRT?

## reini99

Habe am 3.8.17 die Strahlentherapie ohne grössere Probleme abgeschlossen.Leider habe ich seit ca. 20.8.17 starke Schmerzen in der linken Hüfte. Gehen über 50m nicht mehr ohne Schmerzen möglich. Strahlentherapeutin hält Strahlenschaden für ausgeschlossen.Othopäde hat mir eine Schmerzspritze im Rücken verpasst, leider ohne nennenswerte Wirkung.Als nächste heisst es nun  Warten auf MRT Termin. Bin stark verunsichert. Gibt es Erfahrungen mit Schmerzen nach Strahlentherapie?Danke
Reinhard

----------


## Urologe

Direkt durch Strahlentherapie habe ich so etwas noch nicht erlebt, aber es sollte doch genauer geschaut werden, was da passiert ist (Gefäße/Nerven etc)
und wenn jetzt die Schmerzen weiterhin vohanden sind würde ich den Radiologen auf die Nerven gehen, damit zügig der Termin vergeben wird

----------


## Hartmut S

> Bin stark verunsichert. Gibt es Erfahrungen mit Schmerzen nach Strahlentherapie?


Ja, gibt es Reinhard.
Ich hatte auch die Schmerzen.
Die Strahlentherapeuten hielten es für ausgeschlossen, der Orthopäde nicht.
Ich hatte Tilidin AL geschluckt.

MRT hatte ich vorgestern. Keine Auffälligkeiten dahingehend.
Brauchst sicherlich nicht verunsichert sein.
Meine Schmerzen hatten sich nach ca. 1 Monat in Luft aufgelöst.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich hatte ja vor 16 Monaten meine letzte IMRT Bestrahlung (33) und habe bis zum heutigen Tag nicht ein einziges mal Schmerzen gehabt, jedenfalls bis zum heutigen Tag . . . 
hoffe e s bleibt so.

----------


## reini99

Hallo Stefan,
ich hatte 37 Bestrahlungen ohne grössere Probleme. Nun geht mein Orthopäde einer neuen Spur nach. (Cam-Impingement)
Erst aber MRT abwarten- leider Wartezeiten.
Gruss
Reinhard

----------

